# Why do people ware hoodies and thick jumpers in the gym?



## Holbroom1986 (Sep 6, 2011)

Quite often i'm doing some cardio and in front of me somebody will appear wearing a thick hoody, with the hood up, bombing along on the treadmill and i've always wondered why, what is the reason for doing this and does anybody here do it?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

they are probably a celebrity

or a rapist.


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to do it, cos the gym was ****ing cold, used to take it off after warm up though


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Well i always wear a sweatshirt, i find i sweat my ass of more to help burn fat.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I sometimes wear a hoody and wear my head up when Im kind of in the zone lol, not sure why almost like a way to keep people from distracting me when focused


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Quite common where I go, the lads who do it take it off once they've finished cardio. Think its the whole heat up, burn more


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

some people dont have tshirts


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweat more


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Thought the whole idea of wearing sauna suits or extra clothes to burn fat was a myth though? I know boxers do it to cut weight but they are just losing water arn't they?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

at my gym tonight, one pikey was wearing a thick jumper and chains...... i literally thought to myself what the f**k is he doing here dressed like that trying to lift weights! :blink:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't see how it would burn more fat, you are getter hotter because you are better insulated not because you are burning more energy so how are you burning more fat?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

he might of been a rioter ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't see how it would burn more fat, you are getter hotter because you are better insulated not because you are burning more energy so how are you burning more fat?


increasing body core temp further than without it 

hence the sweat suits you can buy .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

maybe hes been doin bodyweight exercises and added the chain for that bit of an extra challenge


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

paul81 said:


> at my gym tonight, one pikey was wearing a thick jumper and chains...... i literally thought to myself what the f**k is he doing here dressed like that trying to lift weights! :blink:


Oh how I love Mansfield 

Was his staffy barking outside....?!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

To drop water weight.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweat more.

It's mainly going to be water weight but you'll gradually lose more weight or thats the thinking behind it. I find it harder work than in a vest for cv plus the added weight when it's all soaked in!

Get a bin bag, push your head through the top and then push your arms out of the sides, hoody on top, jobs a good'un.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

To look mysterious and make people think you are a strange warrior from a far away land?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

He might have been Kai Greene get his p1ssing autograph!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> increasing body core temp further than without it
> 
> hence the sweat suits you can buy .


But that doesn't mean you burn more energy.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I sometimes wear a hoody and wear my head up when Im kind of in the zone lol, not sure why almost like a way to keep people from distracting me when focused


yeah mate, i love having a hood up and getting in the zone, but only if gym is quiet, know where your coming from.

I love wearing jumpers when squating or DLing. you can always take it off a few sets in to your chest and bi's workout and UNLEASH THE GUNNAGE!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob1184 said:


> Oh how I love Mansfield
> 
> Was his staffy barking outside....?!


what do you know anout mansfield mate ????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

One of my boys used to wear bin bags under his hoddie and trousers and he would sweat fcukin loads but it worked well for him he dropped quite a bit of weight


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> One of my boys used to wear bin bags under his hoddie and trousers and he would sweat fcukin loads but it worked well for him he dropped quite a bit of weight


yeah, i knew a boxer used to do that out running with "eye of the tiger" on his ipod


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> One of my boys used to wear bin bags under his hoddie and trousers and he would sweat fcukin loads but it worked well for him he dropped quite a bit of weight


LOL i bet he crackled and squeeked mate..

the overspray suits thet paint sprayers use are great for putting under your clothes, you sweat like a bitch with them on !!!


----------



## Holbroom1986 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, i am kind of desperate to burn the fat but i don't think i'm at the bin bag stage yet, that's too hardcore lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> But that doesn't mean you burn more energy.


correct it means the core temp is raised and fat is burnt .

bit like taking clen or eca or other fat burners ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2501561 said:


> LOL i bet he crackled and squeeked mate..
> 
> the overspray suits thet paint sprayers use are great for putting under your clothes, you sweat like a bitch with them on !!!


The looks he'd get in the changing room while he's pullin bin liners and duck tape out of his bag...... Priceless


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andyim:2501560 said:


> yeah, i knew a boxer used to do that out running with "eye of the tiger" on his ipod


I think it was a boxer mate of his who told him to do it but he wasn't running with eye of the tiger


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Was just about to say that, Forget the layers, get on the strippers you sweat more than a pedo in mothercare


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

The reason my friend is because a lot of bodybuilders have got bodydismorphia, the big sweaters/jumpers give them the appearence of being bigger! I used to do the same years ago, even my day clothes were big and baggy, a new lady in my life who complimented me and encouraged me to do more CV and get the abs out resulted in tight fitting tops which showed off the better body, these days its a vest and baggy bottoms in the gym.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I think it was a boxer mate of his who told him to do it but he wasn't running with eye of the tiger


i'm gonna do the bin bag trick this weekend, let's hope when I tape the legs up they don't fill with water and look like a clowns trousers! :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BBK:2501642 said:


> i'm gonna do the bin bag trick this weekend, let's hope when I tape the legs up they don't fill with water and look like a clowns trousers! :laugh:


Hope you ain't a hairy mofo


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Hope you ain't a hairy mofo


No, thank god :laugh: nothing worse than someone with more hair than Chewbacca :laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> what do you know anout mansfield mate ????


He knows its a sh!t tip, :lol:


----------

